# Spouse visa (309) processing taking too long



## sanjoyroy (Feb 9, 2010)

Dear All,

I have applied for a spouse visa from Bangladesh since June 2009 but still did not hear anything from immigration officials.
Telephone enquiry viaVFS office make further delay in processing the application (as they mentioned in their site).
I made one enquiry via email and it has been said that usual processing time is 6 to 9 months & no further information given. I have passed 7 months +, and its really very stressful living.
I have contacted to Australian Immigration office in Melbourne and they couldn't provide any information.
What is the best thing to do? I am going home this month.
Any suggestion will be appreciated.

Regards,
Sanjoy


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

sanjoyroy said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have applied for a spouse visa from Bangladesh since June 2009 but still did not hear anything from immigration officials.
> Telephone enquiry viaVFS office make further delay in processing the application (as they mentioned in their site).
> ...


We have had another poster who posted in regard to the length of time a spouse visa from Bangladesh was taking and from Client Service Charter you can see an indicative time is 10 months.
And the indicative times are also just that with many factors that can cause variation.

With all visas people need to adopt an approach of having an application in does not even necessarily mean a visa will be approved and that processing times are not guaranteed, so it is always a case of knowing there will be an indefinite wait.


----------



## sanjoyroy (Feb 9, 2010)

*No ways rather than waiting....*

Ten months is quite long time but I have no ways left, I might have to wait and pray to God...
Thanks for your kind reply, appreciated!


----------



## cielo_bd (Sep 16, 2012)

sanjoyroy said:


> Ten months is quite long time but I have no ways left, I might have to wait and pray to God...
> Thanks for your kind reply, appreciated!


And when u got visa? or still waiting ???


----------



## cielo_bd (Sep 16, 2012)

sanjoyroy said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have applied for a spouse visa from Bangladesh since June 2009 but still did not hear anything from immigration officials.
> Telephone enquiry viaVFS office make further delay in processing the application (as they mentioned in their site).
> ...


what happened to ur application?


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

cielo_bd said:


> what happened to ur application?


Cielo_bd, if you click on the poster's name and look at his profile, you can see he has not been on this website since 2010. Many people, once they get their visas, stop visiting this website because they no longer need help. My guess is that he eventually got his visa. I doubt he'll come back to respond to this thread at this point (though it's always possible).


----------

